# Code error vw phaeton help !!!!!



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

EXCUSE MY ENGLISH .I'm français.j'ai made ​​a diagnosis of my car and here are the error codes .if you could help me 

00165 position cobtacteur bv p / n
010 break / short circuit pole +

00189 2 activation voltage supply relay terminal 50
006 short circuit pole +

0087 terminal 30 for receivers designed to boot
009 break / short circuit to ground - intermittent

00668 board voltage terminal 30
009 break / short circuit to ground - intermittent


I really need your help .you thanking in advance

phaeton v10 tdi 2005


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Claude- we might need a bit more information to help you.

Do you have the full scans? Can you post them here?

Most of these don't look like proper faults - just the "noise" that the controllers generate normally - although a poor left hand battery might be behind some of these.

Do you know which controller these errors are from?

Regards

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Claude,

As Mike says, please post the full text of your scan, if you can.

Code 0065 usually refers to the Transmission Selector mechanism. These are typical reports:

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400

2 Faults Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01049 - Supply Voltage Term 50 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent​
I do not know what your sub-code 010 means.

The two codes above (007, 009), which I show as an example only, are quite normal to see. Code 007 happens on most Phaetons. Code 009 probably refers to a slightly weak left battery. They do not usually mean there is a fault which needs repairing.


Chris


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Are the PRNDS lit up?*

It may well be an issue with the battery, but I would expect more shutdown codes.
If the car can select a gear, this is not a concern. 
But if the car will not go into gear, or the shift lever is malfunctioning:
Could the shift plate be faulty?
It is a 2005.

check post 6

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3750216

-BD


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*code error*

the worries that the phaeton will not start .

error code 00189

00165

and I do not know this or look down


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*00189*

it's not too speed selector problem .I managed to unlock the shifter . but the error code 00189
2 activation voltage supply relay terminal 50
006 short circuit pole +


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Claude,

You must write more text of your scan, here in the forum. There is not enough information in your numbers 00189 and 00165. What words do you read?

If you have a small "baby scanner", like OBD2, please can you post a photo of the screen?

Chris


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*Error code*

VCDS

Logiciel d'émulation de VAG/VAS sous Windows(R)

Version VCDS: FRM 12.12.1 Version données: 20131014

Code atelier: 000 00000 000000

www.vcds.fr

Nom concession:

Log d'auto diag

Mercredi,18,Mai,2016,21:21:43:30835

VIN: Plaque d'immat.:

Kilometrage: 202490km Ordre réparation::

Type chassis: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))

Scanner: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E

34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48006365 Kilometrage: 202490km

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Adresse 01: Moteur Labels: Aucun

No. pièce Log: 070 906 016 CM Mat: 028 101 073 7

Pièce: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMa7001

Codage: 0000175

No. Atelier: WSC 00553 264 53590

VCID: 5DB16F9D8749FDF6DFF-50E6

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

Tests passés: 0 0 X X X ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Adresse 05: Autor. démarrage Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl

No. pièce Log: 3D0 909 135 F Mat: 5WK 470 21

Pièce: Kessy 6120

Codage: 0000232

No. Atelier: WSC 01914 002 1048576

VCID: 285F0E49988B685EFC9-5072

Sous-système 1 - No. pièce: XXXXXXXXXXX

Pièce: ELV XXXX

4 Codes défaut trouvés:

00165 - Contacteur de position de BV P/N

010 - Rupture/court-circuit au pôle +

00189 - Activation 2 relais d ́alimentation tension borne 50

006 - Court-circuit au pôle +

00087 - Borne 30 pour récepteurs servant au démarrage

009 - Rupture/court-circuit à la masse - Intermittent

00668 - Tension de bord borne 30

009 - Rupture/court-circuit à la masse - Intermittent -------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*error code*

sorry but the text is in French. vcds

I am forced to use an English French translator.

the problem I do not know where to find the driver for the error code 00189


I just want to know what I have to look to relay the error code 00189


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

VCDS
Logiciel d'émulation de VAG/VAS sous Windows(R)
Version VCDS: FRM 12.12.1 Version données: 20131014

Code atelier: 000 00000 000000
Nom concession:
Log d'auto diag
Mercredi,18,Mai,2016,21:21:43:30835
VIN: Plaque d'immat.:
Kilometrage: 202490km Ordre réparation::​
Type chassis: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scanner: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48006365 Kilometrage: 202490km

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 01: Moteur Labels: Aucun

No. pièce Log: 070 906 016 CM Mat: 028 101 073 7
Pièce: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMa7001
Codage: 0000175
No. Atelier: WSC 00553 264 53590
VCID: 5DB16F9D8749FDF6DFF-50E6

Aucun code défaut trouvé.​
Tests passés: 0 0 X X X 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adresse 05: Autor. démarrage Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl

No. pièce Log: 3D0 909 135 F Mat: 5WK 470 21
Pièce: Kessy 6120
Codage: 0000232
No. Atelier: WSC 01914 002 1048576
VCID: 285F0E49988B685EFC9-5072

Sous-système 1 - No. pièce: XXXXXXXXXXX
Pièce: ELV XXXX

4 Codes défaut trouvés:
00165 - Contacteur de position de BV P/N
010 - Rupture/court-circuit au pôle +​
00189 - Activation 2 relais d ´alimentation tension borne 50
006 - Court-circuit au pôle +​
00087 - Borne 30 pour récepteurs servant au démarrage
009 - Rupture/court-circuit à la masse - Intermittent​
00668 - Tension de bord borne 30
009 - Rupture/court-circuit à la masse - Intermittent​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any thoughts about Claude's KESSY reporting (a) permanent short to +12V on a connection to the Transmission Selector (b) permanent 'short' to +12V on its Terminal 50 and (c) intermittent low voltage on two of its Terminal 30 connections?

(At least, that's what I think it means).

I guess the intermittent low voltages might be a battery disconnected for test, or just normal low voltage at crank due to a weak left battery. I hope the other reports are just from a broken Transmission Selector, and not from corrosion due to a wet KESSY...

Chris


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*KESSY*

in fact I can shift gears . you think that this is the kessy module. Because I have to change 1 time a year ago . he did not recognize my key . Water under the carpet. I'll disassemble it to see tonight. 1:57 p.m. as it is in France .
let me know if you have other solutions to me .

Excuse me again for my English.

thank you in advance


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Because I have to change 1 time a year ago . he did not recognize my key . Water under the carpet.


Aha. I will wait for your test with interest.

Chris


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*error code*

I looked under the driver's side carpet , no water under the carpet when .I will remove the kessy .but what to do ....


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*Error code*

short ..I do not know or look . or if I should change .ceux relay next to the battery left in the trunk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Claude,

I am glad the KESSY is dry. That is good news.

I do not have my schematic diagrams to hand today. When I do, later in the week, I will try to trace the KESSY diagram to see what "Terminal 50 relays" might not be operating due to the 00189 code.

If anyone has this information, please chip in!

I am sorry it took me some time to understand your question.


Chris


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Has anybody done a VCDS scan when the wires internal to the steering column are shorting?*

Have you tried moving the steering column around to see if you can get the car started? 
Move the steering column all the way in; move it up and down. See if the car will start after moving the steering. 

I had a car that refused to start (at first, intermittently) due to problems with wires in the steering column. That might have recorded as a terminal 50 short. Not sure.


I will see if I saved a scan from that chapter from my "Book of Phaeton" when I get home, but I do not remember performing a scan when my car was inoperable for this problem. There was a different message on the dashboard. 

-BD


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*bad relay in 433?*

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_272_d1.pdf

check terminal 50 in these.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*check post 20*

in thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4412379-Lazarus-The-Chronicle-of-Josh-s-Project-Phaeton

there is a p0189 for a terminal 50 adaptation 2

Perhaps Josh will notice this thread.

-BD


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you for help. I know it is not easy to understand my English .and for me to understand your messages. I Esaye translate with google translation but this is not always easy with the language barrier.
Thank you again for your help .

I know a little mechanical, but my knowledge to limits


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

the translation of texts is not obvious to me.

is that the relay 433 which is above the battery can be the failure?


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Your google translated English is better than my French*

433 is the relay for connecting the left and right batteries during an emergency start.
This relay is used when the starter battery is dead.
It is on terminal 50....but the starter is powered from terminal 50, so this is not surprising.

The english equivalent of your 00189 code is in scans from cars that
1. Had a failed KESSEY
2. _Might_ have been started using the wrong key or hot-wired

The only place I can find that code is in a scan from a car with a dead Kessy.

Have you already cleared the codes on the car?

-BD


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

hello .savez you if we can find the SSP 272 in French


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

yes I already tried


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*error code*

Hello,
I deleted the error codes, but making a new test, error codes reappear


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*My guess is that your KESSY is bad*

or the coding for the KESSY and key are bad. 

But I don't know.


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

the key is recognized by the kessy.
what bothers me the most, 2 relay terminal 50 ..

I can not find ....


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Claude,
I have checked the VW electric diagrams that I have and found the following:
- Relay J682 feeds Termninal 50. It is located at the rear electrics box. It is numbered 433 and it is the third on the top row starting from the left.
- Relay J682 is protected by fuse SC1. That fuse is also located at the rear electrics box in the fuse holder. It is fuse number 1 and it is the first one of the large fuses.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi again Claude,
Checking the coding of your kessy module I have just nociced that it is coded 0000232.
Accordin to the kessy label the following codes are possible:

;C01,0133356 = USA + Keyless access + 5 speed transmission, W12 engine
;C02,0137452 = USA + Keyless access + 6 speed transmission, V8 engine
;C03,0002280 = USA + Central locking and remote control but no keyless + 5 speed transmission
;C04,0006376 = USA + Central locking and remote control but no keyless + 6 speed transmission
;C05, 
;C06,0213228 = Rest of World + Keyless access + 5 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle
;C07,0218348 = Rest of World + Keyless access + 6 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle
;C08,0004328 = Rest of World + Central locking and remote control but no keyless + 6 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle
;C09,0000232 = Rest of World + Central locking and remote control but no keyless + 5 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle

Therefore, to me, you kessy should be coded: 
Either 0218348 = Rest of World + Keyless access + 6 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle.
Or 0004328 = Rest of World + Central locking and remote control but no keyless + 6 speed transmission + left hand drive vehicle.

Gabriel


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

ok relay 432 and 433.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Regarding fault report 00189, for reference, here are is the schematic that Gabriel referred to, showing the relay J682 that switches on the 'Terminal 50 voltage' (Starter, controlled by the KESSY). It is located in the E-box in the luggage compartment, on the left.

Chris


*KESSY schematic showing 'Terminal 50' Relay J682*












*J682 Terminal 50 relay is No.3*. It is related to Fuse SC1 in the this E-box (Fuse 1).


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

thank you for all your information .I am going to order these vw 2 relays.
I'll keep you informed


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Claude,
It is one relay only: 433.
Try changing the coding of your kessy module. Right now is coded for a W12 engine, not a V10. That might resolve some problems.

Gabriel


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello
I just change the 2 relays 432 and 433. there 's no change.


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

I had changed the module kessy ago 9 months. and that is that VW had planned kessy the new module.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*logical next step is figuring out what does have power*

I think you are at the point where you need a multimeter and a wiring diagram.
Stuck with a process of elimination.

If it isn't the batteries. If it isn't the relay. If it isn't the Kessy...

Is it in the key mechanism? 

Is it before the relay? Is it after the relay?

I assume you have power to most aspects of the car. 
What part of the car _isn't_ powered?

Severed wire powering the starter?
Corroded connection?
Dead starter motor? The starter sits on the transmission, right? Could there be a corrosion issue there?
Starter solenoid?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-transmission-removal-for-starter-replacement

see post 29 for a suggestion on testing for voltage drop:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5726000-Phaeton-would-not-start/page2


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

unfortunately my auto electrical expertise are a bit limited.


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

*thank you*

a big thank you to everyone. Thank you for your help.
I have to recharge my batteries 2, the car starts fine ..
I really did not know what to do, but with your support and help, you helped me troubleshoot my car .I do not know where you live in the world again thank you ..but ..a real relief for me .. the french kiss you hardard


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> a big thank you to everyone. Thank you for your help.
> I have to recharge my batteries 2, the car starts fine ..
> I really did not know what to do, but with your support and help, you helped me troubleshoot my car .I do not know where you live in the world again thank you ..but ..a real relief for me .. the french kiss you hardard


Well. that's a first in the forum! 

Anyway, I'm glad that the tricky problem of the car not starting due to controller problems was solved, after numerous deep level investigations, by charging the controller battery.

One for the TOC I think! 

Chris


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

hello, this walking one week. since new problems with the relay
433. I am forced to dismantle this one.

I put a link you tube.

https://youtu.be/Xj3tKT0r20Y


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Claude,

Thank you for posting the video. It shows that if the relay works, then the engine starter will turn.

I am sure that you know, the relay works when its magnetic coil is supplied with 12-volts (and an earth). Then the magnetic-field of the coil pulls the relay's switch, making the starter motor turn.

The relay coil's 12-volts (and the earth) comes from the KESSY, on 2 wires. Now we must ask if the relay is getting this 12-volts (and its earth) at its coil. 

If the relay's coil is getting 12V (and an earth) when your assistant turns on the ignition starter switch, then the relay is bad.
If the relay's coil is not getting 12V (and an earth) when your assistant turns on the ignition starter switch, then either (a) the wiring or plugs are bad, or (b) the KESSY is bad, or (c) the software coding is bad or (d) another controller is not permitting the KESSY to send 12-volts to the relay.
Does this help at all? 

Chris


----------



## claude29200france (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok . I look


----------

